# 1951 BF Goodrich Schwinn



## STOUT (Jun 2, 2014)

Just recently picked this up but know nothing about it other than it had one owner and the fenders are huge! Other than the obvious fender light lens, is there anything else that should be with this bike or that it is missing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Probably had a tank and a rack at one time. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacobs132 (Jun 2, 2014)

are you sure its a 1951.   I thought the truss rod and fork design on your bike was on earlier models, unless that's close to when they changed them


----------



## STOUT (Jun 2, 2014)

well i looked up the serial numbers online and that what it said but I have never seen that truss rod or fenders that size before unperson? I thought it was older myself.. I couldn't find much about it online either..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2014)

So what is the serial #? V/r Shawn


----------



## STOUT (Jun 2, 2014)

serial number is H049091 located on the bottom of the crank


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2014)

*Serial number*

Bike is a 51 according to the sn.


----------



## STOUT (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks! So i might be missing a rear rack and tank, does any one have any other pics of a bike similar? I have searched with no luck, in fact I don't even know what or if the bike has a name such as hornet etc? Any other guru's out there that can lend a hand?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2014)

*51 BFg badged schwinn*

Pm sent......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 2, 2014)

*nice looking bike*

Great colors, pound a couple dents out of the fenders and clean up the paint. A little lube and service and you'll have a nice bike there.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 6, 2014)

Model number is B-56. Earlier ones B-307. Sometimes called "Hollywood" but did not use decals to this effect. And if you google 'schwinn hollywood' you'll mostly just get 1960s / 1970s era bikes which will have nothing to do with this one. Missing tank and 6-hole rear rack. Great color scheme, by the way. Optional combo that doesn't turn up all that often.
-Geoff


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 8, 2014)

*Here's a 1950 Hollywood*

Stout, this is my wife's 1950 Hollywood very similiar to your bike with all the original parts except the seat.  Hope this helps. I think your bike has lots of potential.


----------

